# VGA, RCA and TV signal to a Playstation 3D display



## ramar (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi everyone, I found a good deal on a PS 3D display that might make it a good purchase, even though I don't have a PS3 (yet) and I've heard mixed things about it.

But the thing is, it only has hdmi and component inputs :S

In order to use my Wii on it, I'm thinking on getting a component cable, or a Wii2HDMI adapter, which is like double the price but I've heard good things about it.

My problem is that my current PC only has VGA output, and my country still has analog TV signals, so I need a way to plug my PC and cable to my 3D display... It sounds complicated but I thought some of you might be able to help or recommend something.

I think a VGA to HDMI adapter might work for the PC, and I guess I could find a VCR that outputs through component (Since the 3D display doesn't have a TV tuner), or find a VGA/composite to HDMI and be covered in all fronts, without having to purchase the Wii2HDMI adapter...

And that's it, hope you guys can help me decide or something.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2013)

Assuming you are not on a laptop (though even there you may well have options) then seriously low power but HDMI and not too bad for games supporting graphics cards cost not much at all. If you are still on AGP you might have a harder time though.

Cable box... never been a better time to have a capture card I guess. I have no idea about Mexican cable boxes and what they are about though so I am out here.


----------



## ramar (Sep 20, 2013)

It's a notebook, so it's better to save the money on a graphics card and just buy a new one with HDMI.

And a capture card might solve all the other problems, assuming I can have an analog TV tuner and RCA inputs... The only problem would be having to turn on the PC every time I want to watch regular TV and play Wii...

I guess all my problems would be gone if I just upgraded to a new PC, cable provider and Wii U 

Thanks!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't know if this helps you at all, but you can use a regular composite (yellow) video cable with a component jack. You just have to put the composite cable into the green component input, and you're good to go.


----------



## ramar (Sep 23, 2013)

I didn't know that, it actually helps.
I guess I won't need another cable for my wii right away


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 23, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I don't know if this helps you at all, but you can use a regular composite (yellow) video cable with a component jack. You just have to put the composite cable into the green component input, and you're good to go.


That only works for certain TV. Modern TV tends to have this because they are adding more HDMI and less composite/component input.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 24, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> That only works for certain TV. Modern TV tends to have this because they are adding more HDMI and less composite/component input.


Well I happen to know the TV he's talking about does indeed have component, because I own the same TV. Otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it.


ramar said:


> I didn't know that, it actually helps.
> I guess I won't need another cable for my wii right away


I'm glad I was able to help.


----------



## supercarl (Feb 1, 2017)

xwatchmanx said:


> Well I happen to know the TV he's talking about does indeed have component, because I own the same TV. Otherwise I wouldn't have mentioned it.
> 
> I'm glad I was able to help.



Yes this is a 3-year bump but what the heck.
Do actually you mean the playstation 24" 3d display accept composite (yellow) in on component connector Y (green)? If so that would mean the world to me!


----------



## ramar (Feb 1, 2017)

supercarl said:


> Yes this is a 3-year bump but what the heck.
> Do actually you mean the playstation 24" 3d display accept composite (yellow) in on component connector Y (green)? If so that would mean the world to me!


I can't believe I accidentally bumped into my own bumped thread! 

I actually bought said display a year after I originally posted, but I also got a new PC with HDMI, a Wii U that could run my Wii games, a component cable for the old Wii, and my country finally upgraded to digital broadcasting; I never got to test that yellow cable on the green port... I'll try it tomorrow and let you know!


----------

